# What tire forTeryx?



## Golfman (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a 2010 Kawasaki Teryx with 2 inch lift kit. I currently run 27in Bi/Tri Claws. I want to go to a 29.5 or 30 in tire. Could I run 29.5 Outlaws or 30 Moto Monsters...using stock axles and clutch? I don't want to tear stuff up, but want a taller tire...really wish they made a 30 inch Bi/Tri Claw...they have been great tires, just want taller. Thanks!


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Most people swear by the 28" radial outlaws for side by sides. Radial will give you good ride and wear pattern. You will want to clutch it if you don't want to tear things up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you're going to want to at least get some VFJ springs.


----------



## mudtodeep (Jun 5, 2012)

I just got a 09 Rex an was thinking the zilla 30/11/14 all wides.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Those are very light tires, you wont need to get as aggressive with clutching for them, as compared to heavy tires like laws, etc...


----------

